# Turanabol???



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hay People

Starting a course of Turanabol, looking at taking 70mg orally a day for 6 weeks with milk Thistle for liver protection... I have nolva and clomid as a follow up PCT, I was thinking of taking just the nolva at 1 tab a day to combat my levels for 4 weeks... Does anyone have any thoughts that I should take into consideration while doing this course that I have not yet thought about??? Its my first course too.... Any help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

First off, what are your goals for this cycle? as Turinabol is not the best for mass gains, Dbol would be a better choice however Tbol is a good choice if ur after strength and sum qaulity muscle, but DBOL is better IMO as a first cycle, and you will not need to take nolv along with it as it does not aromitise into estrogen. 70mg ED is too much imo i would just go for 40mg to 50mg or if you use dbol 20mg-30mg ED imo


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

agree, i only use t-bol as i dont bloat from it, if your looking for mass aswell as strength dbol 30mg ed for 4-5 weeks that will do nicely..

just make sure your drinking lots of water and diet and routine is all in good check.

if u do run t-bol imo just run it @ 50mg ed for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Im loving BD tbol, no bloat and ridiculous pumps.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i prefer the t bol over d bol fewer sides too! good stuff!!

dont worry about the bloat if your diet is good you wont get any just some good gains especially as its your first cycle mate

have to agree though 70mg ed is a bit too much just do 50 mate youll probably get the same results anyway!!

more isnt nesseccarily better!!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers fella taken what you have said all on board... Will drop my dosage down to only 50mg a day for 5 weeks, should I be taken nolva while on Tbol or only once I finish my cycle????


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Actually lads the great one already explaned my question dumb mofo I am... cheers for all the help!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tbol is better than Dbol all round IMO.....


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

I was just wondering what the rules were regarding ordering steroids from say thailand...i know its not illegal to take them or to possess them but thats its illegal to sell them, how would that work in the uk, like would it get through customs and stuff?

Thanks

BB316


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

BodyBuilder 316 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew where i could purchase Turanibol in Scotland??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB316


Against the rules to give out sources mate


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

ok thanks for the heads up i'll delete that post now


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

BodyBuilder 316 said:


> I was just wondering what the rules were regarding ordering steroids from say thailand...i know its not illegal to take them or to possess them but thats its illegal to sell them, how would that work in the uk, like would it get through customs and stuff?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB316


edited my post


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

Hey thanks for the advice i kinda gathered that they would prob be cool with it as long as you could prove it was for personal use but i meant whats the situation of ordering some from thai land and then waiting delivery? i would hate to spend alot of money on stuff and then customs just confiscate it.

Any response greatly appreciated

Cheers

BB316


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldnt recommend ordering anywhere that comes from thailand, see the gear for yourself. 90% of online orders are fakes mate because its a easy trade. Hold up, do a little research. I PM'd you mate check it.


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

ok this is a bit embarrassing but i'm totally unfamiliar with the layout of this forum could someone please enlighten me as to where i might check a PM?

Thanks

BB316


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

You cant recieve PM's yet, he must be refering to someone else.


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for that, when will i be able to receive them?


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

Ok so here is where i am at...

Age: 26

Weight: 76kg

Height: 5"10

Diet: 350g Carbs, 200-230g protein, 50g fat each day (over six meals)

My training is where it should be, i always push myself to failure and pyrmaid to heavier weights on every set without sacrificing form.

2 hours before the gym i eat oats, a banana and a protein shake. Fifteen mins before gym i drink a scoop of NO xplode with water. Straight after the gym i drink a shake consisting of 40g dextrose, 40g maltodextrin, 2 scoops of ON gold whey and 5g of creatine. I also take 500mg vitamin C, 15g Zinc, a Multivitamin, glucosamine sulphate tablet and i also take a brewers yeast tablet with every meal. Hour after that i have 2 bits brown bread with beans, banana and protein shake and the rest of my meals follow about two hours apart.

I am thinking about doing a cycle of Turanabol at 40mg ED for 5-6 weeks. I have done the research but just want to double check about liver protectants, PCT etc and i also wanna know if any of my supplements would conflict with the cycle?

Just wanna say thanks in advance for anyone that gives me advice, i know there are multiple posts like this but i feel that this is personal and specific to me.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated,

BB316


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Right ok I know you are cautous about your liver and all when you are running a oral but honestly milk thistle won't be of any benifit as first of all tbol is not very liver toxic and if you did supplement with milk thistle it would only destroy a small amount of the active substance in your liver. I'm sure the others will agree.

But by all means take it as you finish your cycle for 4 weeks or so to cleanse out everything. Apart from that as a final note I would run your tbol @ 60mg ED for 6 weeks and obviously finish with clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/20/20


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Right ok I know you are cautous about your liver and all when you are running a oral but honestly milk thistle won't be of any benifit as first of all tbol is not very liver toxic and if you did supplement with milk thistle it would only destroy a small amount of the active substance in your liver. I'm sure the others will agree.
> 
> But by all means take it as you finish your cycle for 4 weeks or so to cleanse out everything. Apart from that as a final note I would run your tbol @ 60mg ED for 6 weeks and obviously finish with clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/20/20


Thanks for the reply i will definitely take on board what you have said, i forgot to mention that this will be my first cycle, am i ok to keep taking NO xplode and creatine monohydrate? And what about my after gym bulking shake with the dextrose and maltodextrin? Could you elaborate a bit more on the PCT?

Thanks in advance

BB316


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah sure thing bro no problem. To be honest, it may be just me but I don't really supplement with many things on cycle, to make it more simple and keep it to one compound i.e the gear and obviously the necessary gyno flare up compounds etc.

I would just recommend keeping it simple, especially if you take test E which you would hold a bit of water with (diet dependant) alongside creatine you would be holding a lot of water.

As for small supplements i.e maltodextrin and dextrose whey vitamins etc they are perfectly ok to use on cycle.

To elaborate on PCT, there are quite a few stickies related on post cycle therapy and explanations between a SERM and a AI but ill explain a bit.

Obviously at the end of a cycle your testosterone levels will be very high and as you come off they will more or less depleat very fast which will cause a loss in mass obviously and as your testosterone will be low your body compensates for the low hormonal level in the body raising the estrogen levels dramatically and this with a low testosterone level will cause a quicker loss in mass and you could develop gynocomastia.

I would deffinatly recommend doing a post cycle therapy protocol although many dont do it and come out fine but these are general quite experienced in this area.

For compounds that you can use there are two of main used compounds being clomid (clomiphine citrate) and nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate). These are both SERM's

You should supplement with both of these at the end of your cycle obviously depending on timing of the ester and weather its a oral you would start taking both.

Normally at the dosage of 100mg/50/50/50 for clomid and nolvadex at 40mg/20/20/20

Hope this helps.


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Yeah sure thing bro no problem. To be honest, it may be just me but I don't really supplement with many things on cycle, to make it more simple and keep it to one compound i.e the gear and obviously the necessary gyno flare up compounds etc.
> 
> I would just recommend keeping it simple, especially if you take test E which you would hold a bit of water with (diet dependant) alongside creatine you would be holding a lot of water.
> 
> ...


I must say, thanks for such a comprehensive reply, i understand the need for PCT i've done some research in that area and i now understand the need for clomid as well as nolvadex, with the 100/50/50/50...do you mean take 100mg the first day and then 50mg for ten days after that kinda thing?

I wasn't planning on injecting as i am a novice and this is my first cycle, i've spent the last few months researching various topics related to steroids and i feel i've gained enough knowledge to try and mild oral.

what kinda of gains am i likely to experience? how much cardio should i do?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Right ok I know you are cautous about your liver and all when you are running a oral but honestly milk thistle won't be of any benifit as first of all tbol is not very liver toxic and if you did supplement with milk thistle it would only destroy a small amount of the active substance in your liver. I'm sure the others will agree.
> 
> But by all means take it as you finish your cycle for 4 weeks or so to cleanse out everything. Apart from that as a final note I would run your tbol @ 60mg ED for 6 weeks and obviously *finish with clomid at 100/50/50/50 and nolva at 40/40/20/20*


A bit overkill for a low dose tbol course don't you think?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

cutoshreds said:


> Yeah sure thing bro no problem. To be honest, it may be just me but I don't really supplement with many things on cycle, to make it more simple and keep it to one compound i.e the gear and obviously the necessary gyno flare up compounds etc.
> 
> I would just recommend keeping it simple, especially if you take test E which you would hold a bit of water with (diet dependant) alongside creatine you would be holding a lot of water.
> 
> ...


They are both SERMS.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> A bit overkill for a low dose tbol course don't you think?


Yeah sorry i was writing from a point of view for a general cycle that has slightly more toxicity than tbol does. but well spotted.

Just for info just nolvadex at 40/20/20/20 would be fine for your tbol pct mate.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeh changed that, sorry i was trying to have a conversation with my girlfriend,  well spotted aagain sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No probs.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

BodyBuilder 316 said:


> I must say, thanks for such a comprehensive reply, i understand the need for PCT i've done some research in that area and i now understand the need for clomid as well as nolvadex, with the 100/50/50/50...do you mean take 100mg the first day and then 50mg for ten days after that kinda thing?
> 
> I wasn't planning on injecting as i am a novice and this is my first cycle, i've spent the last few months researching various topics related to steroids and i feel i've gained enough knowledge to try and mild oral.
> 
> what kinda of gains am i likely to experience? how much cardio should i do?


Thanks, no what it means is if 100/50/50/50 is written it simply means 100 for the 1st week then 50 for the 2nd and so forth, the numbers are weeks that the specificed dosage is taken for.

Obviously you can diagnose the strength of the cycle which will depend on the dosage for the pct but for something like tbol which is a mild oral you wouldnt need to use clomid and some people get some fuzzy vision from it too, i ran tbol for a 1st cycle and used nolva for pct at 40/40/20/20 and recovered perfectly.

Injection protocol is relatively simple but if you are anxious about doing it its probably much better to wait and be safe and make sure you understand what you are doing before you may cause yourself damage and/or if you dont aspriate (pull back on the plunger when the need is in the body) you could possibly hit a vien and then send yourself into shock / death.  lovely.

I would run a oral for your first cycle its easy simple and effective and you cant really go wrong, tbol or dbol are a good main start obviously. But with dbol you have to have the watch out for gyno flare ups.


----------



## BodyBuilder 316 (May 10, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Thanks, no what it means is if 100/50/50/50 is written it simply means 100 for the 1st week then 50 for the 2nd and so forth, the numbers are weeks that the specificed dosage is taken for.
> 
> Obviously you can diagnose the strength of the cycle which will depend on the dosage for the pct but for something like tbol which is a mild oral you wouldnt need to use clomid and some people get some fuzzy vision from it too, i ran tbol for a 1st cycle and used nolva for pct at 40/40/20/20 and recovered perfectly.
> 
> ...


Cool i think thats cleared everything up for me, i'm looking forward to making some good progress with my strength and size, just need to find out how to get my hands on some tbol now, seems to be easier to get a hold of winstrol/stanozalol and dbol...


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

BodyBuilder 316 said:


> Cool i think thats cleared everything up for me, i'm looking forward to making some good progress with my strength and size, just need to find out how to get my hands on some tbol now, seems to be easier to get a hold of winstrol/stanozalol and dbol...


I was reading this and have followed it all of the way through. Can you share with us all how did you get on with your 1st oral cycle of turanabol?

Was it a successful cycle? any side affects? the PCT went well on just nolvadex, or did you need to take something else as well?

I am looking at starting a oral cycle, so i'd be interested to know how you got on, please share...Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## cheznyboi (Apr 13, 2011)

hi im looking to start a tbol only cycle for the first time can any1 recomend a safe site i can get this from online that they have used?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

cheznyboi said:


> hi im looking to start a tbol only cycle for the first time can any1 recomend a safe site i can get this from online that they have used?


Cant give a source mate, read the rules.

Your risking a ban.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Any reason for saying use clomid + nolvadex? im pretty sure its even posted on the first page that t bol does not aromatize? therefore no reason for serm?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Iluv2b_Free said:


> Any reason for saying use clomid + nolvadex? im pretty sure its even posted on the first page that t bol does not aromatize? therefore no reason for serm?


Tbol doesn't really aromatise but that has nothing to do with PCT, tbol will still suppress your HPTA whether it aromatises or not.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

So many other forums say if you take 40-50 mg your wasting your time and you should take 70 mg who shall i trust cant be bothered to waste the time and money on the wrong choice i may just start on 70 mg and if anything bad happens I can always lower it! Also is Liv 52 a good liver pill?


----------



## 2 short planks (Jan 3, 2014)

barneycharles said:


> So many other forums say if you take 40-50 mg your wasting your time and you should take 70 mg who shall i trust cant be bothered to waste the time and money on the wrong choice i may just start on 70 mg and if anything bad happens I can always lower it! Also is Liv 52 a good liver pill?


I prefer milk thistle to keep my liver in good shape.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BIG-UNC said:


> i prefer the t bol over d bol fewer sides too! good stuff!!
> 
> dont worry about the bloat if your diet is good you wont get any just some good gains especially as its your first cycle mate
> 
> ...


70mg ED Tbol abit to much ? Tbol should be run at minimum 70 to see any quality long term gains at all. I did 50mg of Tbol once all i got was a mild strength gain nothing more Tbol is a MUCH weaker drug then people think & is, usually ran at 100- 150 mg ED to see results that are worth the cash your paying.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2 short planks said:


> I prefer milk thistle to keep my liver in good shape.


Milk thistle does JACK SH!T it does not protect your liver in the way you think it does. And a oral cycle is no more harmful then you going out one night getting drunk out of your mind. Infact oral liver toxicity is GREATLY overrun with complete bollox.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Thread is 8 years old hahahaha


----------



## 2 short planks (Jan 3, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Milk thistle does JACK SH!T it does not protect your liver in the way you think it does. And a oral cycle is no more harmful then you going out one night getting drunk out of your mind. Infact oral liver toxicity is GREATLY overrun with complete bollox.


i disagree


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

drip said:


> Thread is 8 years old hahahaha


Well just needed to answer mr 2 short planks here...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2 short planks said:


> i disagree


Give me factual reason actual evidence. Or you can go google steroids & hepotoxicity & liver values.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

2 short planks said:


> i disagree


Well your wrong and he is right .

You even lift bro ! :whistling:


----------



## 2 short planks (Jan 3, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Give me factual reason actual evidence. Or you can go google steroids & hepotoxicity & liver values.


no need thank you, i know i'm right


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

mickus said:


> Hay People
> 
> I was thinking of taking just the nolva at 1 tab a day to combat my levels for 4 weeks...


What do you mean? Do you mean taking 20mg nolva every day for 4 weeks as pct? If so that's fine, but if you have the clomid you might as well use it, even if just at 50mg per day for one week. Imo.

Edit; who the **** bumped an 8 year old thread??...


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

2 short planks said:


> i disagree


Milk thistle does **** all. In my experience from blood tests.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

2 short planks said:


> no need thank you, i know i'm right


Did the local fatty down the gym tell you that you need it ? how much he charge you for it lmfao .

The way you look in your BP you have no place using steroids no offense but it looks like you have never lifted a weight in your life.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2 short planks said:


> no need thank you, i know i'm right


I see that your wast knowledge from your OH so impressive physique overwhelms this forum. If you know your right then you can give me facts about it yeah ? Actually studies ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Milk thistle and liv52 a waste of money as they don't offer protection from oral cycles.

Damage is greatly exaggerated and it's almost become bro science the way it is talked about

Yes some minor damage occurs but the liver regenerates anyway and this more than combats a sensible oral cycle.

Alcohol is much more detrimental


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Milk thistle and liv52 a waste of money as they don't offer protection from oral cycles.
> 
> Damage is greatly exaggerated and it's almost become bro science the way it is talked about
> 
> ...


I just find it stupid how anyone could believe in that kinda bollox if Milk Thistle had been protective of the liver & orals had really been that bad for the liver then there would have been countless studies on the subject. And actual evidence to support the statements & claims.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Apologise that was me was just researching and found this ****!


----------

